# Arborvitae



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I have some sort of bug eating my arborvitae. Who knows what it is and what to do about them?


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Looks like Bagworms. Sevin or Malathion.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Dico112lr4 said:


> Looks like Bagworms. Sevin or Malathion.


Thanks! I just sprayed sevin on it. Do bagworms come back following years?


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Unknown. Here's some more info. https://pender.ces.ncsu.edu/2011/07/all-about-bagworms/


----------

